# -2

## gugusya

,      -3,      .  - ,     , ?  -   ,    ,         ?     .

----------


## Server56

> ?


   ,    .
     .

----------


## gugusya

,       ?

----------


## gugusya

,    05.12,     30.11

----------


## Server56

,     16.07  05.12.

----------


## gugusya

,   ,     16.07  30.11.

----------


## Svetishe

?   :  . ,      ,   ?

----------


## gugusya

,      .  .  ,   -    .  -   .   , ?  ,      -2       .

----------


## gugusya

Svetishe,    .       -2,    ?   -2

----------


## Svetishe

.     ? 5.12?

----------


## gugusya

, 05.12

----------


## Svetishe

> -2,    ?


   16.07,     30.11   , 30.11 ,  , ,      ,   ,       5.12,   ,  .        .    ,       25  25,

----------


## gugusya

)

----------

,  ,    -2        ?  :        31.10,  -2    01.09  31.10.15,    15.10.15.   ?

  ,    -3           ,    ,     ...  ....?

----------

,    -3     ,      (   )...

----------


## OLGALG

> ,  ,    -2        ?  :        31.10,  -2    01.09  31.10.15,    15.10.15.   ?


   -    " " -   15       30.

----------

> -    " " -   15       30.


  ,         15    ()   .     ,          15.10.15?

----------

?

----------

,     ?   ,   !

   ,          ,           .    ,     ,   ,         , ..      -  . ,     15.09,   30.09.     !       "  "  10   2010. 
 ,

----------

!!    !!    ,  1    ,              ,      .     - -      ,       ??    -  ??      -

----------


## Server56

> - ??


 .    - 15.03 (),   - 25.04.
      .

----------


## Svetishe

> - ??


    ,   ?             ?

----------

> ,   ?             ?


,      ,           ?

----------


## Server56

> ?


.

----------

,        !!

----------

> .


                       !!

----------


## Svetishe

"  "

----------


## titova-tlt

> ,         15    ()   .     ,          15.10.15?


    15.10.15     2, -3, . 15.10.15 .             ????   .       ,          ?    ?

----------


## Kirk-83

01.10.2016  30.12.2016.    31.01.2017       31.01.2017.?

----------


## Svetishe

31.01.17   -   31.01.17    ,    - .  .

----------


## Kirk-83

> 31.01.17   -   31.01.17    ,    - .  .


  ,      . .   ,        2016.     2016.,     2016 ,      2017 .     ?

----------


## Server56

31.01.*2017*.     *2017*.
    -   ,   .
   .

----------


## Nimfa2522

!!   02.05 ,      08.05,    - 10,06,       02.05   08.05

----------


## Server56

> 02.05   08.05


,   08.05.
 ,   ,  ?

----------


## Nimfa2522

,     02.05.

----------


## Server56

,     .
 -   ,    ,   .
              ,         .
   .

----------


## n906

> 01.10.2016  30.12.2016.    31.01.2017       31.01.2017.?


      ,     ..

----------

